# Getting prism2_cs to work?

## MaGuS

Hi all,

last time I installed Gentoo on my notebook every think worked fine. This time I installed 1.4 rc2 and I cannot get my wireless pcmcia card working.

I complied the kernel without pcmcia support, but with hotplug support.

After reboot I emerged pcmcia-cs.

This works fine, here is the list of the modules:

ds                      7304   2

i82365                 27136   2

pcmcia_core            47072   0  [ds i82365]

If I now add the card the driver for it (last time it was the prism2 pcmica) won't be loaded. I tried to load it manual but I cannot find it, I only find prism2_plx and prism2_pci.

Can anybody tell me how to get the prism2 pcmcia driver?

Hope to get some help here, I need the wlan.   :Crying or Very sad: 

MaGuSLast edited by MaGuS on Fri Jan 31, 2003 3:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## MaGuS

hehe I found it, I searched again in the froum and found this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5046&highlight=prism2cs

Ok, so I cooked a new kernel with pcmcia support and cardbus support. Installed the modules, reboot.

After reboot I emerged linux-wlan-ng to get the prism2_cs modul.

I load 'pcmcia_core' and 'i82365', but with the 'i82365' I get an error about irq etc.

So I cooked a new kernel, without any PCMCIA support. I emerged pcmcia-cs and again linux-wlan-ng.

After reboot i load the moduls:

1. pcmcia_core

2. i82365

3. ds

4. prism2_cs

But now I get an error on loading prism2_cs:

```

Note: /etc/modules.conf is more recent than /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/modules.dep

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/pcmcia/prism2_cs.o: init_module: Operation not permitted

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/pcmcia/prism2_cs.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/pcmcia/prism2_cs.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/pcmcia/prism2_cs.o: insmod prism2_cs failed

```

dmesg:

```

-- SNIP ---

Linux PCMCIA Card Services 3.2.3

  kernel build: 2.4.20-gentoo-r1 #10 SMP Fre Jan 31 14:10:33 CET 2003

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [apm]

Intel ISA/PCI/CardBus PCIC probe:

  TI 1420 rev 00 PCI-to-CardBus at slot 00:0c, mem 0x10000000

    host opts [0]: [ring] [pci + serial irq] [pci irq 10] [lat 168/176] [bus 2/5]

    host opts [1]: [ring] [pci + serial irq] [pci irq 10] [lat 168/176] [bus 6/9]

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

    ISA irqs (scanned) = 3,4,7,11 PCI status changes

init_module: prism2_cs.o: 0.1.16-pre7 Loaded

init_module: dev_info is: prism2_cs

prism2_cs: CardServices release does not match!

p80211.o: 0.1.16-pre7 Unloaded

init_module: prism2_cs.o: 0.1.16-pre7 Loaded

init_module: dev_info is: prism2_cs

prism2_cs: CardServices release does not match!

p80211.o: 0.1.16-pre7 Unloaded

init_module: prism2_cs.o: 0.1.16-pre7 Loaded

init_module: dev_info is: prism2_cs

prism2_cs: CardServices release does not match!

p80211.o: 0.1.16-pre7 Unloaded

```

Could anybody help me getting my wlan card to work?Last edited by MaGuS on Fri Jan 31, 2003 3:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## azote

where you able to fix this?

im having the same problem..

----------

## zentek

I got the same problem. The only thing i had to do was to downgrade pcmica-cs to 3.2.1 . The wlan-ng driver require this version.

----------

## MaGuS

cool, thank you. I will try it!

----------

## azote

hey thanks but ... how do you get that version .. using emerge?

usually just gets the latest version of it ..

----------

## wwwdsummers

I had removed ISA support from my kernal - not knowing that you need ISA support to use a(ll?) pcmcia card(s). Once I added ISA support back into the kernal things started working  :Smile: 

----------

